
Gillette's New Ad Campaign Is Toxic - Chazprime
https://www.forbes.com/sites/charlesrtaylor/2019/01/15/why-gillettes-new-ad-campaign-is-toxic
======
towaway1138
Does telling someone they're an awful person _ever_ work as a means to
motivate them to improve?

~~~
vityaz_
Not really. It's hard to even discuss or debate with people who have a strong
opinion on things. Nobody wants to be told they're wrong, or proven wrong.

But onlookers who "are on the fence" on issues such as these, might get a seed
planted in their mind. And hopefully seeing "fragile males" outraged on
youtube does that as well.

~~~
towaway1138
Well, using the "fragile male" epithet is sure to get results.

------
bendabit
Although the new ad campaign may not make good business sense (if you want to
continue selling to all people, assholes included) it doesn't make the message
any less poignant.

In my experience, most men don't truly understand the meaning of the phrase
"boys will be boys", which appears to be central in most people's criticism of
the ad. (I certainly didn't understand its meaning for a long time as it's
cleverly phrased to seem like a truism.) It should be taken as an insulting
excuse, rather than something that should be upheld. It's saying that when a
man does something gross, immature, disgusting, insulting, etc. like
objectifying women or physically fighting to solve their differences or
bullying those who are different than themselves, that's just the way men are
and there's nothing that can be done about it. All men act like barbarians.
That's what "boys will be boys" means. It's saying that no man is able to
control or overcome their basest instincts.

I can't speak for anyone else, but I find "boys will be boys" to be
undefendable.

